# Amazon Echo



## robwestlands (Jan 28, 2009)

My wife bought me an Amazon Echo. I live in the Valencia Region and find that with an adapter the unit sometimes does not connect. I would be very interested to hear from anyone else in Spain who has managed to get an Echo working.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I have an Echo Dot which works fine. However it is registered to a U.K. Address. I understand that some functionality won't work in Spain if it's registered to a Spanish address as it's not yet sold in Spain. It doesn't seem to mind connecting to a Spanish IP.


----------



## Graham1952 (Mar 1, 2018)

I am considering buying either an Echo or Google Home, I have a reliable VPN, does anyone know if this would enable either device to work normally?


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm using a UK Prime account with a Spanish address entered in the app. It does everything without needing a VPN or similar. I think it's only the video offerings that care about where you are. I use a smart DNS service for that.


----------



## Graham1952 (Mar 1, 2018)

Is an Amazon Prime account essential for this to work? I have no need to use Prime, although I do have an account with amazon.co.uk with my Spanish address?


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

It's not essential. You still get a nice speaker with internet radio, but the music service is really useful and pleasant to use.


----------

